# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Levens-gevaarlijke medicijnen veearts gestolen - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Levens-gevaarlijke medicijnen veearts gestolen*
*Blik op Nieuws - 10 uur geleden*
Bemmel - Zaterdagochtend is een auto van een veearts gestolen met daarin medicijnen die bij verkeerd gebruik levensgevaarlijk kunnen zijn. Dit heeft de politie zaterdag laten weten. De auto, een blauwe Mercedes 270 met het kenteken 30-VT-KF, *...*
Auto veearts met gevaarlijke medicijnen gestolen Gelderlander
Kort nieuws binnenland Nos
Nieuws.nl - Omroepgelderland - FOK!
*alle 14 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

